# Some new ones ...



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

here are a few of dolce . he is playing with his friend peanut the fluff he stayed with when i went to miami..the last pic is peanut.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Dolce and Peanut are adorable! I love the second photo where Dolce appears to be telling everyone a very funny tail, oops, I mean tale. :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing is better than pics of happy fluffies playing together. Awesome!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u girls , he was a bit dirty n uncombed , that was when i came from miami n i think he was telling all of us his adventures with peanut . lol also his leg hair is growing , but he stil has some skinny legs in some parts . lol


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Dolce looks like he had a very good time during his "vacation" as well.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very cute! I love it when they looks SO HAPPY!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So cute. Looks like he loves being outdoors, and is having great fun.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They look like they're on a great adventure.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Dolce and Peanut make a great pair! Dolce is adorable even though you said he was ungroomed! :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thank u !!! he loves being outdoors , he just doesnt like the leash lol , and yes him n peanut made a great pair , even though peanut tried to hump dolce everytime he could .lol whats the deal with that ? 
and yes dolce was not brushed the whole time i was away , when i came back boy did he have matts


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awww, cute pictures of happy pups.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw dolce is such a cutie. I love his name too!!! :wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ndth said:


> Aw dolce is such a cutie. I love his name too!!! :wub::wub:


aww thanks , ur fluff is adorable too !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Dolce & Peanut are too cute for words! Love the pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love watching dogs play:wub:always makes me smile. Great pictures


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such wonderful pics!!!:wub::wub::wub:
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:Cute Malt:


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh they look so happy together and Dolce is adorable! Have you thought about getting another so he'll have a live in buddyB)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Purple-peep said:


> Oh they look so happy together and Dolce is adorable! Have you thought about getting another so he'll have a live in buddyB)


omg i have thought soo much about this , right now i cant afford to buy one. But somewhere in the future i would love to have a little girl .. oooo the dresses the bows .... awww and dolce is soo good with other doggies .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks like Dolce had just as fun on his vacation as you did yours! He's adorable.:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks like Dolce had a great time!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I think Dolce needs a little brother or sister!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I think Dolce's name fits him perfectly!! He's always so cute and sweet looking. He just looks like a good boy!! I love him!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

donnad said:


> I think Dolce needs a little brother or sister!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:LOL!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love seeing pix of malts having a good time.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How cute! Dolce and Peanut look like they had such fun together! So sweet! :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

That's some good socialization there! Love Dolce!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice pics!
I like Dolce's little button nose!
He does look like he is having fun!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

looks like summer time over there  and seems like adorable Dolce had a good time ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------

